# What do you do to pass the Winter time bla



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Since Winter Cabin Fever is in full swing, I've been build' some Assist Hooks, Assist Glows and a mess of hollow core Wind On leaders to pass the time,

Groupers n AJ's, I'm gonna come a visiting before long 

What Do y'all do in the Wicked Winter non Fishin Void?


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)




----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)




----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Took this picture about a month back, but thru it in to see


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

I work, so that kills most of my time. During the rest of the time I start thinking about my next trip (seems to be only one a year right now), buying more gear (just got a new rod and reel) and going through my tackle backpack to see if there is anything I need to add, remove, replace or whatever else it is to try to improve on the last trip. That might be hard to do, though. You know it's a good trip when you have to come back early because the boat ran out of ice to ice down fish. Even if they had more ice, the fish box was about 80% full so there wasn't much room left for anything else.


----------



## Djennings (Nov 20, 2015)

*Make Jigs*

I typically work but in my off time, I make Saltwater jigs and make sure my fishing gear is ready for the season.:work:

DJ


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

heat the pool and cook frozen fish


----------

